# Competitive Cyclist has ....



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

frames and a few complete bikes at 30% off if your in the market. The S2 with 7900 is tempting.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks.
the RS is tempting with that price....


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I wish my RS would've been at that price.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I'd like to find that good a price on a 61cm RS frame. LBS has one w/ Ultegra 20% off, but I already have a 7800 group and CK hubs I want to put on it.


----------

